# Their (they're) here!!!!



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

340 R35GTR's are sitting at Tyne Dock, Newcastle upon Tyne:smokin:


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

davew said:


> 340 R35GTR's are sitting at Tyne Dock, Newcastle upon Tyne:smokin:


Woohoo! Is mine there?


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

How do you know?
any pics??


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Give it until Sunday morn and they won't be there LOL it's Newcastle


----------



## Boydie.NI (Aug 24, 2008)

OMG 340 all in one place, I haven't even seen one yet in the flesh. Any pics?


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

great, who do we know in Newcastle, with a camera

do you reckon the've been launched off the boat:chuckle:


----------



## Rich-GT (Apr 2, 2008)

Yes we must have a photo, you would have thought they would have made it 350.

Does anyone know how far into the April / May allocation 340 cars takes us?


Rich


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

hope mine's not parked under a seagull's bottom:chuckle:


----------



## RikGTR (Mar 2, 2009)

They have been there a few days now,a friend of mine is a shipping agent and deals with that port so is always going up to Newcastle, he offered to take me to look at the cars, so work permitting I'm going on Monday. If I can manage to get there I will take some pics and get them posted.

They come in on Nissans own ship and I think they have 3, rather than using shipping companies, and having worked at ports it seems to be the "older" generation employed to drive the cars off the ships to the storage compounds, and they are all heavily monitored on the way, there is usually a couple of Nissan representative keeping an eye on things.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

RikGTR said:


> and they are all heavily monitored on the way, there is usually a couple of Nissan representative keeping an eye on things.


yes, in this case I'd be concerned that the ship at the docks wouldn't be the only thing that had been launched:thumbsup:


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

How much GTR's were assigned to UK? I thought 700 or so out of the 1500 for Europe? That would mean that half of that amount is here already??? Lucky guys you are!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

first pic of them dockside gets a prize

mook


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I wonder if the guy that drove them off the boat did the odd launch down the ramp or not


----------



## RikGTR (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm on it! As long as the prize is an accessport, Zele 4 light kit and a Y pipe


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

RikGTR said:


> I'm on it! As long as the prize is an accessport, Zele 4 light kit and a Y pipe


I'll decide once i see the pic


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Have heard that there is a black one and a Gun metal one that have sustained some quite bad damage on the ship :bawling:


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> first pic of them dockside gets a prize
> 
> mook




Er Mook mate you still owe me a prize for posting first pic of a R35 on uk roads :chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

WOW, so many!!!? are some of them destined for europe?

 still are a year left untill mine is coming, dammit, why didnt i order sooner !!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Benji Linney GTC said:


> Er Mook mate you still owe me a prize for posting first pic of a R35 on uk roads :chuckle:


that was cheating and you know it!!! 

mook


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

robsm said:


> WOW, so many!!!? are some of them destined for europe?


Are there any with towels on the seats?


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Mookistar said:


> first pic of them dockside gets a prize
> 
> mook


What did I win?????


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Tyne Dock? That's South Shields not Newcastle, and it is literally minutes away from my house, but unfortunitly there is no chance of getting in without a pass


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

gtrlux said:


> What did I win?????


lmfao

but its the yellow one which gives you away 

mook


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Something funny about that pic, not sure I can put my finger on it..


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

stealth said:


> Have heard that there is a black one and a Gun metal one that have sustained some quite bad damage on the ship :bawling:


where did you hear that?
im not doubting you, just thinking can we get more info from ur source

ive got a black one, hope its not mine :S


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

FlowersGTR said:


> where did you hear that?
> im not doubting you, just thinking can we get more info from ur source
> 
> ive got a black one, hope its not mine :S


bit of filla and a good sand

it'll be fine


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

FlowersGTR said:


> where did you hear that?
> im not doubting you, just thinking can we get more info from ur source
> 
> ive got a black one, hope its not mine :S



No mate Non are damaged ,just a wind up  I got stiched up by someone that shall remain nameless when mine landed over here too


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

stealth said:


> No mate Non are damaged ,just a wind up  I got stiched up by someone that shall remain nameless when mine landed over here too


 D'oh lol

how did i fall for that one
dont scare me like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

That must be all the April and May cars in 1 go - would be am amazing photo of £19million worth of GTR's.

We can then play the sweepstake for which ones have had VDC turned off and launched before delivery!!

D


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if i were dockside, i'd turn VDC off on all of them, just to see the fall out at the first service 

mook


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

this must be Europe's quota for 2-3 months? 

If not the total non-Nav quota?


----------



## TheDefiantOne (Jan 30, 2008)

Please let it be May's quota  Surely that would mean delivery dates would be brought forward?!


----------



## FlowersGTR (Mar 30, 2008)

im hoping all the non-nav quota
keeps everyone happy
wouldnt the other european cars go to mainland europe? not here first


----------



## coopersjcw (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm sure the GTRs that have arrived in the UK are for the UK market only.
I'm aware that a shipment of GTRs arrived last week in Barcelona, Spain for the Spanish market.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

I doubt its the total non-nav quota. I seem to remeber a figure of 700 non-nav cars.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

coopersjcw said:


> I'm sure the GTRs that have arrived in the UK are for the UK market only.
> I'm aware that a shipment of GTRs arrived last week in Barcelona, Spain for the Spanish market.


 Barcelona arrivals are for several countries, including The Netherlands, Belgium and France.


----------



## nas3damus (Mar 10, 2008)

tomgtr said:


> Barcelona arrivals are for several countries, including The Netherlands, Belgium and France.


Don't think this is 100% accurate info;

Called the dealer and the first 5 belgium GT-R's are planned to put foot on wall in Antwerp the 23rd of march..

:smokin:

Mine should be one of the 5


How long will it take to clear out customs etc .. ? Or how long from 23-03 till delivery?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

customs is a day or two only


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

nas3damus said:


> Don't think this is 100% accurate info;
> 
> Called the dealer and the first 5 belgium GT-R's are planned to put foot on wall in Antwerp the 23rd of march..
> 
> ...


Blimey, so German cars are offloaded in Rotterdam, Belgian cars in Antwerp and Dutch cars in Barcelona. Makes sense.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

With Nissan, anything is possible.... !!


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Who said nothing good came out of Newcastle :chairshot


----------



## Mark B (Jul 28, 2004)

Alan Shearer - god...


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Anyone got a car coming to Lincolnshire soon ,think mines the only one round here .


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

stealth said:


> Anyone got a car coming to Lincolnshire soon ,think mines the only one round here .


I think I might just drive around Lincs when I get mine, just to annoy you! :chuckle:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

WE NEED PICTURES!!!!

someone please go get some!


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

charles charlie said:


> I think I might just drive around Lincs when I get mine, just to annoy you! :chuckle:




Thanks ,I will wave when I go past you ,thats if I can hear you


----------



## GTRok (Apr 3, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> WE NEED PICTURES!!!!
> 
> someone please go get some!


Tried to spot them yesterday.........security denied they were even there and then stopped me approaching the fence to look across the compound


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone have access to a microlite or better still a chopper


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

cmon guys someone must have some wings


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice LONG lense will do it!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

maxxwaxx said:


> Does anyone have access to a microlite or better still a chopper


My chopper has enough room for 2......


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> My chopper has enough room for 2......


the west coast customs chopper?


----------



## evoscott (Apr 13, 2008)

puics pics pics is mine there ;-)


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

13 of them are already for sale on pistonheads 

opcorn:


----------



## SmeeAgain (Mar 11, 2008)

If the boat is stopping at mainland europe to unload cars this mean this is the UK's non-nav allocation, April, May, June and July. With the 350/360 nav cars due to land at a port sometime in August (say 4 weeks before delivery starts in September) totalling 700 cars this would be the UK's 2009 allocation.

 starting to get excited, even though september is along way off


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

surely someone know someone who works dockside?!?!

mook


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

Surely one of the dealers knows wether they are really here !!!!


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

The dockers are too busy have o-60 burn-ups and doing VDC off donuts to take any photos!! Thats probably how the rumoured 200 miles on delivery arises!!

D


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

Spazpeker said:


> Surely one of the dealers knows wether they are really here !!!!


what HPC did you order with, I assume Nobles in Edinburgh?


----------



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Middlehursts phoned me sunday to confirm things for my order and i mentioned it to them but they knew nothing of it then


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

duka said:


> what HPC did you order with, I assume Nobles in Edinburgh?


Yes


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

maxxwaxx said:


> Middlehursts phoned me sunday to confirm things for my order and i mentioned it to them but they knew nothing of it then


that's because you get news here first


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

Just had it confirmed by my dealer that April cars are in Newcastle.

He has given me a delivery date (subject to Nissan audit) of 11th April


----------



## Spazpeker (Mar 26, 2008)

Voe said:


> Just had it confirmed by my dealer that April cars are in Newcastle.
> 
> He has given me a delivery date (subject to Nissan audit) of 11th April


who is your dealer ?


----------



## Voe (Jan 17, 2008)

Spazpeker said:


> who is your dealer ?


Oxford Westway


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

their out on the roads, check my other thread 'GTR's sighted leaving tyne dock'


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

still no pics of the cars? cmon you Geordie boys!!


----------

